# taglib testen



## ProgX (3. Aug 2010)

Hi Leute!
Hab da ein Problem mit meiner taglib!
Wie kann ich testen ob ich die taglib richtig eingebunden habe?
Wenn ich oben <%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c" /> schreibe, kommt wenn ich mit http anfange, schon der Rest! Aber wenn ich dann versuche den Code auszuführen, kommt diese Fehlerpage:


```
<html><head><title>Apache Tomcat/6.0.24 - Error report</title><style><!--H1 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:22px;} H2 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:16px;} H3 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:14px;} BODY {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:black;background-color:white;} B {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;} P {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;background:white;color:black;font-size:12px;}A {color : black;}A.name {color : black;}HR {color : #525D76;}--></style> </head><body><h1>HTTP Status 500 - </h1><HR size="1" noshade="noshade"><p><b>type</b> Exception report</p><p><b>message</b> <u></u></p><p><b>description</b> <u>The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.</u></p><p><b>exception</b> <pre>org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:51)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher.java:409)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.jspError(ErrorDispatcher.java:116)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.generateTLDLocation(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:315)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.&lt;init&gt;(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:148)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseTaglibDirective(Parser.java:382)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseDirective(Parser.java:445)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1392)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parse(Parser.java:130)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.doParse(ParserController.java:255)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.parse(ParserController.java:103)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateJava(Compiler.java:170)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:312)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:299)
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:589)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:317)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:313)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:260)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
</pre></p><p><b>note</b> <u>The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.24 logs.</u></p><HR size="1" noshade="noshade"><h3>Apache Tomcat/6.0.24</h3></body></html>
```

Was kann ich denn falsch machen?


----------



## Niki (3. Aug 2010)

hast du das jstl.jar archiv zur webapp hinzugefügt?


----------



## ProgX (3. Aug 2010)

hab die jstl-1.1.2.jar in die WEB-INF/lib reingegeben


----------

